# Linux: Alle Dateien finden die innerhalb der letzten X Tage angelegt wurden



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

über den Befehl:

```
find ./ -mtime -252
```

Kann man ab dem aktuellen Verzeichnis rekursiv suchend alle Dateien finden, die innerhalb der letzten 252 Tage angelegt wurden.

Wenn man wissen will welche Dateien älter als 252 Tage sind schreibt man ein + statt eines Minus -> find ./ -mtime +252

Gruß Tom


----------

